# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Väinö Paunu Oy vetäytyy Pirkkalan paikallisliikenteestä kesällä 2022

## vaajy

Kuulin eilen Väinö Paunu Oy:n kuljettajalta, jonka kanssa juttelen usein, että Väinö Paunu Oy luopuu varikostaan Pirkkalassa.

Linjalla 8 ajavat tällä hetkellä näitä vuoroja Kyöstistä Haukiluomaan. Ja osa sieltä takaisin (kaikki illan vuorot ei lähde takaisin Pirkkalaan).

*Kyösti (Väinö Paunu Oy)*

Arkisin
5: ei palvelua
6: 06.20, 06.52
7: 07.00, 07.52
8: 08.30, 08.37
9: 09.07, 09.15
10: 10.10, 10.50
11: 11.30, 11.40
12: 12.30
13: 13.10, 13.50
14: 14.00, 14.22, 14.45, 14.52
15: 15.22
16: 16.07, 16.15, 16.45
17: 17.07, 17.15
18-00: ei palvelua

Lauantaisin
5: 5.30
6: ei palvelua
7: 7.25
8: ei palvelua
9: 9.20, 9.35
10: 10.05
11: 11.35, 11.45
12: 12.15
13: 13.45, 13.55
14: 14.25
15: 15.55
16: 16.05, 16.35
17: ei palvelua
18: 18.05, 18.15, 18.45
19: ei palvelua
20: 20.15, 20.30
21: 21.00
22: 22.20
23-00: 23.00

Sunnuntaisin
00: 00.30
01: 01.00
02: 02.30
03: 03.00
04: 04.30
05: 05.30
06: 06.30
07: 07.30
08: 08.20
09: 09.40
10: 10.15
11: 11.15, 11.45
12: 12.15
13: 13.15, 13.45
14: 14.15
15: 15.15, 15.45
16: 16.15
17: 17.15, 17.45
18: 18.15
19: 19.15
20: 20.15
21: 21.15
22: 22.25
23-00: ei palvelua

Muut vuorot ovat TKL:ää, joita on varmaan suurin osa, ehkä 95 prosenttia. Varikko lähtee siksi, koska Väinö Paunu Oy vetäytyy Pirkkalasta kokonaan. Eivät ole voittaneet kilpailutuksia.

TKL ja PTL varasti tilan, ja LL sai muutaman linjan itselleen. Ei ollut kovin iloinen kuljettaja, kun oli hänen lähin varikko töihin, ja oli just hyvä ajaa sitä kasia.

Mietti jopa työpaikan vaihtoa. Enpä olisi uskonut, että PTL voittaa, he kun vielä bussejakin itse siivoavat luudalla. Se siitä halpuudesta. Yhdistä tuo vielä pikavuoro-ongelmaan, niin onko kohta enää koko Paunua?

Harmittaa todella, olen melkein menettänyt yöunet asiasta, kun suosinut heitä jo yli 10 vuotta täällä Pirkkalassa. Aina on Paunu pysäkiltä noukkinut, kun olen TKL:t jättänyt väliin.

Alasajo alkoi siitä, kun ykköset kilpailutettiin. Ajoivat ensin niitä 100 %. Sitten tuli puoliksi TKL yhteistyöhön. Sitten koko ajan Paunuja on vähennetty. Nyt kasilla ollut ihan olematon Paunu-määrä. Linjalla 12/1B muuttui PTL/TKL-komboksi.

Kesäkuusta 2022 ei ole sitten sitäkään vähää tarjoamassa.

Linja 8 muuttuu kesäkuun alussa vain TKL-linjaksi. Ja bussit siirretään Pirkkalasta Nekalaan vielä tänä vuonna Paunun  Pirkkalan varikolta. Varikko lienee sitten PTL:n käytössä, heidän auto siellä on välillä nykyäänkin.

----------


## vaajy

Hei.

Ei ole hirveästi ketään kommentoinut, mutta näin Paunu-fanina ilmoitan, että 55 päivän päästä ei ole enää Paunua linjalla 8.

Tuossa vielä pyörii laskuri viimeisimpään Paunun lähtöön linjalla 8, joka sattuu olemaan Pirkkalasta Haukiluomaan.

Tämän lähdön jälkeen viimeisinkin auto siirtyy Nekalaan koriste-esineeksi tai jopa myyntiin.

Arkisin:
Viimeisin arjen lähtö Pirkkalasta 17.14 tapahtuu 3.6.22, Väinö Paunu Oy. Auto palaa 18.20. 17.07 lähtö Varikolle pääteasemalla.
Viimeisin arjen lähtö Haukiluomasta 18.20 tapahtuu 3.6.22, Väinö Paunu Oy.

Kaikkien aikojen viimeisin lähtö Pirkkalasta 5.6.22 klo 22.25 Pirkkalasta, pääteasemalta auto siirtyy Nekalaan. Samainen auto lähtee Pirkkalaa kohti ennen sitä lähdöllä 5.6.22 klo 21.20.

Nyt on parasta merkitä kalenteriin, jos haluat tehdä historiaa eli ajella paunulaisella viimeistä kertaa linjalla 8.

Tuskin tulemme kokemaan Väinö Paunu Oy:n mahtavia kyytejä linjalla 8 enää ikinä, emme ainakaan lähivuosikymmeninä.

Olen 10 vuotta käyttänyt vain Paunun autoja Pirkkalassa, nyt se on ollut tosi vaikeaa kun eivät enää aja kuin murto-osaa, eivätkä pian enää sitäkään prosenttia.

Voin sanoa suoraan, että TKL:n autoissa en ole juuri kertaa enempää istunut menneinä vuosina, aloin skippaamaan niitä heti, kun tulivat kaveriksi linjalle 1. Aina olen löytänyt sen Paunun lähdön aikatauluista ja oppinut ne lähdöt ulkoa.

Totta kai menen näin viimeiseen asti ja sen jälkeen vaihdan linjaa numerolle 11, Länsilinjat on parempi kuin TKL  :Smile: 

Lisättäköön vielä että kun se viimeinen Paunu-lähtö menee Haukiluomaan, klo 22.25, kävelen sieltä kotiin. Se olkoon oma henkilökohtainen kannanotto päättäjille miten tärkeä ja hyväksi todettu Paunu on.

En siis mene ainoalla TKL:llä kotiin linjalla 8 prime timen jälkeen, enkä aio vuosia odottaa hetkiäni takaisin, vaan enemmin kävelen 10 kilometriä ja muistelen vanhoja. Kiitos, mutta ei kiitos.  :Wink: 

Ei pahalla TKL:ää kohtaan, ei vain nappaa, kun on Väinö Paunu osakeyhtiöön kymmenessä vuodessa tottunut. Ehkä totuimme liian hyvään Pirkkalassa...

Tsemppiä kaikille Paunun kuljettajille, nähdään muilla linjoilla, jos niitä vielä ajetaan teidän toimesta, olette niin hyviä!
Ja jos töitä ei ole, vaihtakaa liikennöitsijää, kohtalo linjalla 8 on meidän yhteinen.

Erityiskiitokset linjalla 1/8 minulta Pirkkalassa ajaville heille Väinö Paunu Oy:n palkkalistoilta:

- Jyrki. Nopea kuski  :Smile:  Valehtelematta Nyssen nopein kuski linjalla 8, olen mitannut sekuntikellolla. Ei turhia odottele ja aina etuajassa. Ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaan! Huom.
- Marja. Kiitos mahtavista ja ikimuistoisista hetkistä. Päästät aina etuovesta ja jaksat palvella vaikka olisi huonokin päivä ihmisillä.
- Sirpa. Ihana kuljettaja  :Smile:  Tervehtii jo ennen kuin bussiin astut, ja tuntee vakimatkustajat. Vaikka 1 päättyi joskus Suupantorille, ei tarvinnut kun ovella kysyä, voitko mitenkään jättää K-kaupalla ja se onnistui aina Ei linjalla -kyltein  :Smile: 
- Mats. Nyssessä tai EB:ssä koen aina olevani turvallisessa kyydissä. Monia juttutuokioita.
- Pirkkalan varikon eräs mieshenkilö. Olet mahtava tyyppi, palvelet uskollisesti ja ajat sitäkin huolellisemmin. Kiitos Paunu-heijastimesta!
- Nimeäsi en enää muista, Marja joskus kyllä kertonut, jos joskus auto ei kulje - hän odottaa suojatietä ylittävää kissaa. Mukava ja empaattinen naiskuski!
- Linjalla 8 on myös yksi naiskuski lisää. Uskomaton asiakaspalvelija, hän sanoo vaikka 500 asiakkaalle aamuisin "Hyvää huomenta". Nuorekas ja vuosikymmenien ammattitaito!

Te olette ajaneet meitä pirkkalalaisia vaikka ja minne jo 10 vuotta ja yli, nyt on aika kiittää. Osalle olenkin jo antanut suklaata ohjaamoon. Olivat mielissään.

----------


## Ivecomies

> - Jyrki. Nopea kuski  Valehtelematta Nyssen nopein kuski linjalla 8, olen mitannut sekuntikellolla. Ei turhia odottele ja aina etuajassa. Ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaan! Huom.
> - Marja. Kiitos mahtavista ja ikimuistoisista hetkistä. Päästät aina etuovesta ja jaksat palvella vaikka olisi huonokin päivä ihmisillä.
> - Sirpa. Ihana kuljettaja  Tervehtii jo ennen kuin bussiin astut, ja tuntee vakimatkustajat. Vaikka 1 päättyi joskus Suupantorille, ei tarvinnut kun ovella kysyä, voitko mitenkään jättää K-kaupalla ja se onnistui aina Ei linjalla -kyltein 
> - Mats. Nyssessä tai EB:ssä koen aina olevani turvallisessa kyydissä. Monia juttutuokioita.
> - Pirkkalan varikon eräs mieshenkilö. Olet mahtava tyyppi, palvelet uskollisesti ja ajat sitäkin huolellisemmin. Kiitos Paunu-heijastimesta!
> - Nimeäsi en enää muista, Marja joskus kyllä kertonut, jos joskus auto ei kulje - hän odottaa suojatietä ylittävää kissaa. Mukava ja empaattinen naiskuski!
> - Linjalla 8 on myös yksi naiskuski lisää. Uskomaton asiakaspalvelija, hän sanoo vaikka 500 asiakkaalle aamuisin "Hyvää huomenta". Nuorekas ja vuosikymmenien ammattitaito!.


Veikkaan että nää kaikki kyseiset kasvot ovat 6.6 alkaen Pohjolan liikenteen palveluksessa ja ovat edelleen samoja kuskeja ja täysin samanlaisia kuin aina ennen, pelkästään virkapuku on erilainen. Mitä oot mieltä Pohjolan liikenteestä mikäli TKL ei nappaa?

----------


## vaajy

> Veikkaan että nää kaikki kyseiset kasvot ovat 6.6 alkaen Pohjolan liikenteen palveluksessa ja ovat edelleen samoja kuskeja ja täysin samanlaisia kuin aina ennen, pelkästään virkapuku on erilainen. Mitä oot mieltä Pohjolan liikenteestä mikäli TKL ei nappaa?


Pohjolan Liikenne on ok, joskaan kesäkaudella eivät tule ihan lähilinjoja ajamaan.

Paunulta muutama siirtyy sinne, osa on siirtynyt jo ratikan kuskiksi ja esim. Mikko ajaa nykyään Pirtilin autoja.

Joidenkin on jäätävä Paunullekin, kun muuten ei ole ketä ajaa noita mitä jäljelle jää.

Pohjolan Liikenteestä ensimmäinen kokemus oli Helsingissä ja sellainen hauska juttu on että menneisyyden bussiasiantuntija kaveri ajaa nimenomaan Pohjolan Liikennettä. Teki harrastuksesta ammatin.

TKL:ää vastaan minulla ei ole mitään, en vain pidä siitä, että kohtalokas tulo väliin linjalle 1 vei suosikkini.

Ja muutenkin minulla on seudun liikennöitsijät paremmuus- eli lue nousujärjestyksessä.

1. Väinö Paunu Oy
2. Länsilinjat Oy
3. Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne Oy
4. Pohjolan liikenne Oy
5. TKL

Se tarkoittaa, että kun Paunu menee kotiseudullani, yritän nousta Länsilinjoihin, jos sekin menee aikanaan kuviosta, yritän suosia PTL:tä jne.

No jatkossa sitten tehdään Turku-kierroksia enemmän pikavuoroilla, se 70 on vähän turhan kaukana täältä kävellä, muuten kyllä tekisin sitä matkoillani lisähinnasta ABC huolimatta.

Ja kutosella pääsee paunuilemaan sitten kanssa, ainakin siihen 2026 asti...  :Razz:

----------


## Karosa

> 3. Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne Oy
> 4. Pohjolan liikenne Oy


Melkoista laittaa Pohjolan Liikenne taulukkoon, vieläpä alemmaksi kuin Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne. Pohjolan Liikenne ei vielä päivääkään ole Tampereella liikennöinyt.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaajy

Sellainen tarina.

Malta vielä noin 52 päivää niin menee 10 ja moni muukin linja heille. 2022 alkaa varmaan kakkosella...

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne tässä ainoa voittaja, jopa Länsilinjat häviää ajokilometrejä.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkkalan varikko tyhjentyi autoista eilen.

Pirtil on edelleen siellä vuokralla, yksi ruutu, pahoin pelkään että ensi kesänä on sitten Kehon varikon kohtalo edessä.

Miten tuota varikkoa saataisiin hyödynnettyä? Pitäisikö TKL:n hankkia siellä muutama parkkiruutu? Sinne mahtuu helposti 5-6 bussia rivissä.

----------

